# Who is upset about Nintendo's "Spin-off" year at E3?



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

So basically we got a Spin-Off Pokemon game with no new Pokemon main game yet announced, two new Animal Crossing Spin-off games with no AC Wii U announced, very few if at all digital releases, some Paper Mario and Mario and Luigi stuff, and that's it.  Who else is upset about Nintendo's "Spin-Off year" at E3?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Yup, I like never want to do anything Nintendo again...


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

I bummed out, but I'm not totally disappointed.

The Four Swords game looks fun, and the M&L Paper Mash game made me hyped as crap.
So it's not a total lost.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a new Star Fox game....YES.

But I wish we got a new Metroid game.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

What? No in-between option?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

The only thing that got me hyped up is this. No Mario Kart 8 DLC, no AC:WIIU Announcement. Just plain this...






I know, its rare to find a TBTer who actually likes Skylanders. But guys, will you only buy those just for your amiibo collection and the game itself? Or just for your collection?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

the funny thing is that the new Skylanders game looks more interesting than most of the event and it's not even a nintendo game


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly, it was pretty obvious they wouldnt announce a main series pokemon or animal crossing game. 
Kinda your own fault if you got your hopes up or were mislead by the amiibo. Sounds kinda harsh but it's true.
No need for people to throw shade at Nintendo just because they didn't get what they wanted.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qDH1hG7tjE

Now imagine we're all Dr. Robotnik and the 4kids Executive guys are the Animal Crossing team


EDIT: Copied this from another thread to display everyone's feelings about Animal Crossing this year


----------



## WonderK (Jun 16, 2015)

Wasn't expecting pokemon or animal crossing at all. I was mostly watching it for Fire Emblem and Star Fox.


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 16, 2015)

One of the worsts showcases i have ever seen (E3). A N64-graphics Star Fox, a sportsy Metroid spin-off, the same Mario Tennis since GameCube days WITH NEW POWERUPS AH SO AORIGINALALLL!!11, a Four-Swords adventures ****ty sequel and the beginning of Animal Crossing's prostitution, one of the only ips remaining with no spin offs.

But i must say the Happy Home Desginers looks pretty cool (for 19.99$, yup).

So yeah, the spin-off year.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

I liked the look of Mario&Luigi: Paper Jam. That was all that Got me hyped.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 16, 2015)

I am sort of in the middle, I was pretty happy (Not over the moon or anything, but saw a lot of stuff I want to buy) but everyone's negativity over no AC Wii U is getting me down... Can people just stop being a load of misery guts and acting like it is the end of the world since they didn't get their way? (I have seen three year olds at work who behave better when they don't get their way and I see lots of three year olds everyday at the zoo)

We potentially have lots of Directs to look forward to, you never know AC Wii U may be announced in one of them.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 16, 2015)

I personally don't care. Yes, they may be spinoffs, but they're also likely to be quality games in the meantime, rather than abysmal shovelware. So I don't know why everyone's making a big deal out of it. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I personally don't care. Yes, they may be spinoffs, but they're also likely to be quality games in the meantime, rather than abysmal shovelware. So I don't know why everyone's making a big deal out of it. It's not the end of the world.


And plus. There are more Nintendo Directs to look after, right?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

Because games like Monopoly Animal Crossing sound really abysmal. People have the right to criticize these odd ball decisions. It's E3, one of the biggest gaming events of the year where it's all about the big stuff, so of course people will be mad if it it's wasted by random spin-offs that hardly look fun. Not to mention that the games that did look fun were mostly ones we already knew much about.

Are you saying you'd still tell people to not complain if they only revealed Mario Party 11 with the car mechanic, the parrot from the Sound Test for SSB4 DLC, and Animal Crossing Candy Crush? If it's something that looks stupid, boring, or stale and it's being shown where you're supposed to showcase the best that you have, of course people are going to be upset, so don't spew this garbage that they can't be disappointed or upset.

As for the Animal Crossing games, I reeeeally hope that they just stick to the main series. I would be appalled if they gave it tons of spin-offs and it got shoved everywhere in my face. With Mario the characters are cool but seeing Isabelle EVERYWHERE will get on my nerves and make me want to punch her.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 16, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Because games like Monopoly Animal Crossing sound really abysmal. People have the right to criticize these odd ball decisions. It's E3, one of the biggest gaming events of the year where it's all about the big stuff, so of course people will be mad if it it's wasted by random spin-offs that hardly look fun. Not to mention that the games that did look fun were mostly ones we already knew much about.
> 
> Are you saying you'd still tell people to not complain if they only revealed Mario Party 11 with the car mechanic, the parrot from the Sound Test for SSB4 DLC, and Animal Crossing Candy Crush? If it's something that looks stupid, boring, or stale and it's being shown where you're supposed to showcase the best that you have, of course people are going to be upset, so don't spew this garbage that they can't be disappointed or upset.
> 
> As for the Animal Crossing games, I reeeeally hope that they just stick to the main series. I would be appalled if they gave it tons of spin-offs and it got shoved everywhere in my face. With Mario the characters are cool but seeing Isabelle EVERYWHERE will get on my nerves and make me want to punch her.


Oh, people are allowed to be upset and to criticise, but when people are actively trying to make you feel bad about actually liking the spin offs and acting like it is the end of the world (I mean starting a thread encouraging people to dislike a trailer in the hopes that it will get Nintendo to cancel the game?!) then that is just silly. People are acting like since AC Wii U wasn't announced today it never will be, but we will have quite a few more Nintendo Directs this year in which it could be announced! 
Apart from that one thread, TBT is taking E3 a lot better than other websites, I've seen lots of calls for boycotts and hate thrown about on Tumblr.

I left work today really excited about the conference, still felt very excited after watching the conference and then I came on TBT and other websites and now my excitement has fizzled out because of all the negativity... Hey at least I'll actually be able to get all the AC Amiibo since nobody seems to want Amiibo Festival!

*But yeah, people can criticise the games all they want but don't spoil it for people who are looking forward to the games!*


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

That's exactly what they're doing. Just because the feedback is negative doesn't change the fact that it's criticism. If most people think it's stupid, then they're going to say it's stupid. Don't blame them for "spoiling" it because they're just voicing how much of a letdown it is to them.

Maybe the thread is silly too you, maybe it's just a joke, or maybe the whole game just sounds so stupid that they do want to dislike it so much to tell Nintendo not to make more. Look at Mario Party. So many people hate the car mechanic, yet they brought it back. Maybe someone like it, but if it's such a pain to everybody else why should they cater to that one person? People are voicing their opinions because to them it really does sound like a waste of resources and they'd rather not have the developers waste more on more of these spin-off games.

Besides, it's not like it's a year after today and they're still spamming everyone on how they hate it. Just let people be and instead of telling them to stop being upset at something that legitimately seems like a huge letdown remind them that it may potentially be fun (although from the trailer it seemed eh)


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't really have an opinion about this year with the exception of "Seriously? Not everyone buys amiibos" and the fact they're probably going to screw up with the board game formula again.
On the other hand, new Paper Mario sounds fine to me (the title SERIOUSLY reminds me of printer jams though...Those are never fun), as does a new multiplayer zelda (Gosh I loved GCN 4swords).


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

I actually didn't give a **** about HHD before. Now I've seen a bit more of it and it looks to have a bit more to it than I thought, I'm actually kinda intrigued. If anything, today's presentation has done that.

Then there's Festival...Which I'm almost definitely going to buy. I've wanted a Mario Party type game that wasn't Mario for quite a while because I'm kind of sick of Mario (seriously, about half my games are 'Mario' and I don't even really like him outside the platformers). So if anything, I now have a new drinking game to play with friends (assuming they'll play it with me ;-

Even 'Metroid: Superstar Soccer Adventure' I'll probably like. Am I disappointed? Yes, very, but it's a multiplayer Metroid game and me and my buddy will get loads of enjoyment out of that. The only mistake they made was announcing it as *THE* Metroid game rather than a Metroid game being released alongside a proper game.
Same goes with Trifoce Heroes. Multplayer Zelda. *whoop!*



Two things to keep in mind:
1) The AC team were working on Splatoon...I think it was a bit of a given that there wasn't going to be a proper AC:U since that team has other commitments as well (yano, like *family*). You were asking to have your expectations shattered to be honest.
2) Other developers are competing with each other. Nintendo are mostly competing with Nintendo. They can't announce all their big games all at once, otherwise they're just going to split sales on their own games.





Azabache said:


> One of the worsts showcases i have ever seen (E3). A N64-graphics Star Fox, a sportsy Metroid spin-off



C'mon, be fair. I don't even really like Starfox and I think it looked okay.

And I've been ripping on that Metroid game since the announcement but the stupid soccer thing is seriously just a small part of what is otherwise entirely a co-op shooter. It's hardly a sports themed Metroid...Though I will continue to focus on the football part as though it is the only aspect.


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 16, 2015)

I already knew I would be picking up Hyrule Warriors for 3DS, but there wasn't anything else to tempt me today. Funnily enough, I love canon Paper Mario but always disliked the Mario&Luigi series, so any excitement I had for the new Paper Mario game is now gone.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 16, 2015)

The event made me think better about Happy Home Designers; I'll most likely be buying that game (and the bundle if Nintendo is smart), and amiibo Festival looks OK. I need to get my hands on the amiibo fast before they sell out though lol.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

Paper Jam looks to be more of a Mario & Luigi game with Paper Mario being a coat of paint ? la crossover courses in Mario Kart 8.

Although from the looks of it I'm excited because it seems Bowser will either be an ally or be more of like he was in TTYD seeing as how he's surprised to see a different version of himself, unless the whole crossover was caused by Bowser accidentally, but it's might be a new villain, which after Sticker Star and Dream team would be refreshing.


Actually, it looks like it's canon that the Paper Mario world is just a story, and that Luigi accidentally knocked over the book which released them into the actual M&L world. Still, since the Bowser's don't get along it may be keeping back to his goofy personality.

Blah forget that the website page says you're fighting Bowser but still TWO BOWSERS!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Honestly, it was pretty obvious they wouldnt announce a main series pokemon or animal crossing game.
> Kinda your own fault if you got your hopes up or were mislead by the amiibo. Sounds kinda harsh but it's true.
> No need for people to throw shade at Nintendo just because they didn't get what they wanted.



Although I'm not upset at fan reactions at all, I am more upset about how people are trashing Nintendo for not coming up with an official fifth game of AC than I am hearing about the spin-off instead of an actual game. People may have their own opinions, but it's a good to not judge a game by its cover as it's unwise to hate one thing because they didn't get to see something else.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I actually didn't give a **** about HHD before. Now I've seen a bit more of it and it looks to have a bit more to it than I thought, I'm actually kinda intrigued. If anything, today's presentation has done that.
> 
> Then there's Festival...Which I'm almost definitely going to buy. I've wanted a Mario Party type game that wasn't Mario for quite a while because I'm kind of sick of Mario (seriously, about half my games are 'Mario' and I don't even really like him outside the platformers). So if anything, I now have a new drinking game to play with friends (assuming they'll play it with me ;-
> 
> ...



On 1, Jake clearly said to me in another thread that very, very FEW people from the Animal Crossing team were working on Splatoon, he said like 10 out of 100 in a ratio.  So that doesn't really factor in if they could have at least announced it or not.

On 2, what do you mean Sony and Microsoft are competing with each other while Nintendo is competing with its self?  This doesn't make any sense to me?  Nintendo, Microsoft, and Sony are all competing with each other and have been for years.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 16, 2015)

When do you guys think the NX will release?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> When do you guys think the NX will release?



My guess is a couple years from now.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm kind of neutral

The only thing I've been hoping for from Nintendo is Style Savvy 3 but it's not really big enough to need an E3 announcement so I'm ok with being let down (mostly by myself for expecting it)
As long as we get a release date sooner or later


----------



## JCnator (Jun 16, 2015)

May I remind you what is a truly awful E3 presentation that you probably never heard of? Yep, it's nothing more than E3 2008, where Nintendo lacked anything interesting to announce and is largely considered to be the worst. Sure, Animal Crossing: City Folk was announced at that time, but there is nothing else interesting to see, even for the most hardcore Nintendo fans.








While E3 2015 Digital Event may be disappointing due of the lack of noteworthy surprises ? la Splatoon, it's definitely nowhere near to be one of the worsts by comparison. We do get games we wanted (sort of) and oddities here and there, which is already better than the excruciatingly few Nintendo games from E3 '08, but none of them are easily grasping my interest other than Star Fox Zero, Super Mario Maker and perhaps Xenoblade Chronicles X. Part of me is telling that some spin-off titles are actually worth playing, such as The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Hero. The presentation itself didn't disappointed me, as I got some chuckle down the road, particularly with the puppets with the style that reminded of the Muppets.

I can say that I definitely enjoyed the whole presentation, although I felt something is missing here, therefore acting like "meh" during the entire time. I wouldn't shoot at the messengers since the games shown in this presentation are to blame.


----------



## Locket (Jun 16, 2015)

I said happy. Because I don't like Pokemon. I think it's the worst game i've ever tried. I don't really care for the Animal Crossing, so...


----------



## inkling (Jun 16, 2015)

people poop on nintendo every-single-e3. I am not surprised by a ton of negativity, just surprised to find it on tbt (I have only been on here since feb). Especially since this is the site all hyped up about the squid game, and honestly I thought it looked a bit cheap, but creative. I never had any interest in playing it, but I am a bit older which could influence my tastes for that type of thing.


But ya, people need to calm down. Its never been like this for nintendo. They really care about their kid-friendly market. They release very few games that are super awesome, and people dont realize how awesome they are until years later. People have been pooping on nintendo since the n64. And even today you can see how tiny the n64 library is. And with the gamebcube!? Even worse. Super Mario Sunshine was considered trash.

You just need to realize theyre a teeny tiny company compared to their competitors. All they make are video games. They're not sony or microsoft. Theyve never really been able to wow their so-called "fans" the way the other companies do year after year. They just don't have the funds. The end. I feel lucky that they still make things with all the crap they have to take. Criticize all you want, but they are the one company that could use some real support instead of all this negativity and whining.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 16, 2015)

With the leak of the toys I got too excited and was disappointed today.  The HHD game I'll buy but wouldn't get involved with two many cards.  Just called today and they want $45 in Canada for the game.  Passing on the board game.  The younger kids are going to love it.

I love Skylanders but stopped after the 3rd game.  There are too many Toys in my house now.  I might buy the next one for Donkey Kong.  One of my favorites.
The good news I got was a release date for Yoshi's Woolly World.  The release date was February so I was very disappointed.


----------



## Francorkun (Jun 17, 2015)

very disapointing e3 the wiiu born dead


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Who's. Who is. Not whose. 

And idc they can make whatever they want, your complaining is hardly gonna stop them. If u dont like the games then dont look at them or whatever


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Honestly, it was pretty obvious they wouldnt announce a main series pokemon or animal crossing game.
> Kinda your own fault if you got your hopes up or were mislead by the amiibo. Sounds kinda harsh but it's true.
> No need for people to throw shade at Nintendo just because they didn't get what they wanted.



Basically this. 

With Happy Home Designer, it's kinda obvious they wouldn't announce a big game for Animal Crossing. I was even surprised at Amiibo Party being announced. No need to stomp your foot like children over not getting an Animal Crossing Wii U game. Grow up a little.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2015)

I can imagine that these games, especially good ones, take a long time to make, so a little something to hold us over is nice. It'll come eventually (it kinda has to)


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't particularly care.


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2015)

So apparently there's still something left to announce for Nintendo.

 *[x]* 


Hopefully it's F-Zero Golf *crosses fingers*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> So apparently there's still something left to announce for Nintendo.
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> ...



FALCONNNN...... FORE!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 17, 2015)

Azabache said:


> A N64-graphics Star Fox


Really?

I thought the game looked pretty good for a Wii U game, not to mention its still in development and graphics aren't the case unless the gameplay is fun.

And from the looks of it, it looks like another Star Fox 64. Which I can get down with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> So apparently there's still something left to announce for Nintendo.
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> ...



I hope it will be Zelda Puzzle League.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 17, 2015)

_Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival _ (Wii U) seems like _Fortune Street_ (Wii) with AC characters.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm disgusted why everyone is so upset. I loved E3. I think they are making some really cool games. :3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> _Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival _ (Wii U) seems like _Fortune Street_ (Wii) with AC characters.



Exactly my thoughts.  They're so similar.


----------



## Justin (Jun 17, 2015)

Most of TBT this E3 honestly:


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 17, 2015)

Riley said:


> Exactly my thoughts.  They're so similar.


I heard something about buying up turnips being a thing in _Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival_? If so, makes me think that may be similar to the stock options in _Fortune Street_. 



Justin said:


>


I love _Super Paper Mario_.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 17, 2015)

Justin said:


> Most of TBT this E3 honestly


Are you surprised? :l


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

At least its better than Nintendo's conference at E3 2008.

Wii Music EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 20, 2015)

Any sane person would be unimpressed. Most of it were things we knew about it. I did like the developer stories. The music montage was just dumb though.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

Justin said:


> Most of TBT this E3 honestly:



I know right. I never saw that line in SPM.


----------



## Orchard (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm upset about that Mario and Luigi game with Paper Mario. Everyone's calling it a crossover, but it doesn't look like one. I didn't see any partners or unique "villagers" (all the toads look exactly the same), I didn't see any cool environments. Why are those green koopas (which are all clones of each other) enemies? In Paper Mario you worked with the koopas in the village and only fought a few individual ones... Why is Petey Pirahna there?? Hasn't he died like three times already?

When I was bored with the regular Mario universe and thinking about quitting those games, I found Paper Mario and loved it for its stories and characters. I loved the fact it had an actual storyline and canon. When characters died, they actually died (unlike Petey Piranha...). Every NPC was unique in design and speech. Things made sense, the plot was complex, it wasn't the same "Bowser kidnapped Peach for the 90th time!" Playing each game was like reading a novel!

I just don't see the appeal of the Mario and Luigi games and I don't like how they're "absorbing" paper mario. And why is Paper Mario all of a sudden a different character from "regular" Mario? It had so many easter eggs tying it to Super Mario 64 and Luigi's Mansion.

First Sticker Star and now this. Nintendo's killing Paper Mario. That bothers me more than the AC games to be honest. I'm confident we'll eventually get a real Animal Crossing game. But another Paper Mario? It seems unlikely...

All I want is a Paper Luigi! The plot is already there Nintendo! Just make it happen!


----------



## pechelapin (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm really excited about Happy Home Designer, it looks like it's taking everything that I love about Animal Crossing and expanding on it... I'm also pretty interested in Super Mario Maker, but other than those two I'm not really on one side of the fence or the other.


----------



## Orchard (Jun 20, 2015)

pechelapin said:


> I'm really excited about Happy Home Designer, it looks like it's taking everything that I love about Animal Crossing and expanding on it... I'm also pretty interested in Super Mario Maker, but other than those two I'm not really on one side of the fence or the other.



Oh, yeah, I forgot about Super Mario Maker. That one looks phenomenal!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 21, 2015)

I think one thing people seem to forget is that Nintendo regularly have Directs. I understand that people will say E3 is where Nintendo should really show off much like other game companies do, but... What you have to realise is that they are choosing not to show us certain games for most likely valid reasons. Nintendo don't want to just show us a game that's still in the very early stages of production, and they also don't want to show us games with a very far off release date, hence why they may not have shown us AC WiiU, or a new Pok?mon, or Zelda U, because they know we would have been unhappy with that, too! They want to show us games when they feel they are at their best level. We have to have patience with Nintendo. No doubt we will get another Direct soon with more information. We are lucky to have that. Other game companies don't tend to do that! 

Anyway, I was quite happy with their E3 presentation, I might be the only person who is.

1) Starfox looks like a lot of fun! Not sure if I'll get it because I've never been a big fan of the series but it looks good.
2) Mario Maker looks like a lot of fun, too! It's clear to see Nintendo really wanted to push this as being one of their big games this year. It's very impressive. I suppose Mario Maker will only really appeal to certain people but again I think it looks like a really good game.
3) Happy Home Designer: I LOVE the looks of this game, honestly! The amount of customisation in this game is phenomenal, and I love that! I also love how you can now build different buildings like the school. So excited. 
4) Amiibo Festival: Yeah, not too sure on this one, I think it looks like fun but there are no minigames in like the main board game, unlike Mario Party, so I feel like it could become a bit dull and repetitive. Apparently though there are other modes to it so I guess we'll have to wait and see what else they come up with. Also, the game is FREE, so I guess we can't complain.


----------



## samsquared (Jun 21, 2015)

More like disappointed. I wasn't, like, really super ready for a main entry Pokemon, but I did want another AC (amiibo, ugh). I can even probably pass on that, but really, we aren't seeing anything particularly big on WiiU. That is very disappointing. After the strong sales of Splatoon despite its huge DLC flaw, I would have thought that Nintendo would at least try to release core series games for that poor system... The WiiU is not a cruddy system, by the way, so the way it is being treated is extremely disappointing.  Can Metroid be redeemed is the question looming above E3 this year, lol.
(Also, can I ask who asked for another Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games? Who asked for that? Raise your hand.)
Zelda looks good. I am still waiting for more announcements, but yeah. Zelda is priority number 2 after Pokemon, so I am pretty excited for new Zelda stuff. And also
I am STOKED for Xenoblade. XENOBLADE UUUUUUU
I will mention Fire Emblem because I'm going to buy it, but I don't have a lot to say, lol.

Excited about Star Fox though!! :>


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 21, 2015)

I have been interested in getting _Fortune Street_ (Wii) for some time, so since _Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival_ seems similar to it, I am interested in getting it. What I am not so enthusiastic for however is, as the name suggests, how central Amiibo is to the game: in other words, I feel like 'accessories' are required to enjoy the game, a concept I am not excited about in general, so how they are implemented is important. 

Relatedly, I hope that, unlike with _Mario Party 10_, players do not have to tap Amiibo figures each turn, for instance, as that novelty can wear out its welcome quite fast. Also unlike _Mario Party 10_, I hope this new game does not limit controller use to one player for Gamepad, and everyone else on only Wii Remote (even _Fortune Street_, a much older game, at least allowed players to share a Wii Remote, rather than expecting each purchaser to have one for each player).


----------



## Cress (Jun 21, 2015)

Orchard said:


> I'm upset about that Mario and Luigi game with Paper Mario. Everyone's calling it a crossover, but it doesn't look like one. I didn't see any partners or unique "villagers" (all the toads look exactly the same), I didn't see any cool environments. Why are those green koopas (which are all clones of each other) enemies? In Paper Mario you worked with the koopas in the village and only fought a few individual ones... Why is Petey Pirahna there?? Hasn't he died like three times already?
> 
> When I was bored with the regular Mario universe and thinking about quitting those games, I found Paper Mario and loved it for its stories and characters. I loved the fact it had an actual storyline and canon. When characters died, they actually died (unlike Petey Piranha...). Every NPC was unique in design and speech. Things made sense, the plot was complex, it wasn't the same "Bowser kidnapped Peach for the 90th time!" Playing each game was like reading a novel!
> 
> ...



-Partners might be in the game, just later.
-Koopas are almost always enemies...
-Bowser has died 8374927492737 times, so???
-Just wondering (not trying to be rude), but have you played a Mario and Luigi game? Because they're a LOT like older Paper Marios. And the stories are on par or better with the Paper series as well.
-Nintendo makes Mario, Baby Mario, Metal Mario, and Tanooki Mario all separate characters, they can do the same with Paper Mario.
-This seems more like a revival of the series. I mean, it's going back to turn-based battles like the older games, so that's a start. And it most likely won't be level-based like Sticker Star either.

I I kinda just had to rant about your rant, it was one of the only interesting things at E3 for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2015)

you forgot the "I don't care" option


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2015)

It was no where on the level of last years, but there were still a few titles that caught my eye. I'll definitely be picking up the AC spin-offs.


----------



## Seele (Jun 24, 2015)

I think its fun to see they will be making a spin off pokemon game it could have been way better but im sure next year we will get many great things from nintendo. Hoping they will make many cool amiibos to make up for everything that they have (or havent) done this year


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't really expect anything from Nintendo, so I can't really say I'm disappointed or upset. I kind of like pokemon super mystery dungeon. It gives a nice change of pace like other pokemon games such as snap and pokepark.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 24, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> -Partners might be in the game, just later.
> -Koopas are almost always enemies...
> -Bowser has died 8374927492737 times, so???
> -Just wondering (not trying to be rude), but have you played a Mario and Luigi game? Because they're a LOT like older Paper Marios. And the stories are on par or better with the Paper series as well.
> ...



And to add to that, it IS a Mario & Luigi game, so even if it doesn't have things like partners and such, you can't really blame them, because that's not how Mario & Luigi works. But who knows, maybe there will be a section with partners.

But at the same time, Mario & Luigi feel drastically different from Paper Mario. Battle wise, there's a lot more movement involved with Mario & Luigi where as in Paper Mario you just hit one button to counterattack (heck even the action commands for stuff like hammers are different). Plus, a lot of the puzzles are "brother" based and you have to constantly work with each other's special abilities and switching them around, where as in Paper Mario you use the ability quickly and travel onward. And then there's the whole story format that's just one huge thing in Mario & Luigi and neatly divided in Paper Mario but that's a whole other thing.

Still looks awesome!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 24, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer (or whatever it's called) isn't really a spinoff game, is it? I thought it was pretty much a fully fledged game, like New Leaf, but with a different take on the role you play.

Nintendo's conference this year didn't bother me at all. Even the little AC mario party game looked cute. If I had friends that were into that sorta thing, I'd totally get it and I'm sure we'd all enjoy what it offers.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 24, 2015)

This, and nintendo still doesn't see the negatives of the amiibos and the cards: people who don't have the money for collecting them (mostly kids whose parents aren't rich) will be inferior to those who can (mostly kids with wealthier parents) when it comes to competitive games. I can only hope the next not-a-spinoff pokemon game won't suffer from the amiibo/cards garbage. Also, pokemon has always had a lot of spinoff games so that's nothing new or upsetting, I'm fine waiting for a game they've spent plenty of time on. 

That being said, I think part of a bad year for nintendo is that they had a good year last year (and the year before) compared to Sony and Microsoft, which are now churning out their big games for the new consoles. 3DS has done well, but the Wii U will have some catching up to do.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

sigh, I hate how every time I finally manage to forget about this whole e3 drama this thread gets brought up again...
"upset" is really not the best word to describe this, especially if you were a huge metroid fan like yours truly, can you say emotionally destroyed?
well, nevermind...


----------



## mdchan (Jun 24, 2015)

There should be a middle option...

I'm indifferent about the majority of it.  The only news which actually affects me and the single Nintendo system I own (the 3ds XL) is the Mystery Dungeon Pokemon spinoff...which I am disappointed about since I was hoping for either a sequel or DLC for Pokemon X/Y.
The rest, I'm not bothered about since I don't own a Wii U and am never going to buy one (unless they, for whatever reason, churn out Pokemon games on that system).


----------



## Holla (Jun 25, 2015)

It was definitely a disappointment, but to look at things positively that leaves a lot of new possibilities to pop up throughout the year (as not everything is revealed at E3). Plus I'm sure next years E3 will be a huge hit to help make up for this years lackluster one.


----------

